# Before swearing in.



## techie (6 Jul 2006)

I have a question i couldnt find the answer to.

Before i go to swear in, do i get any information in the mail. Instructions, breifings, forms to fill out etc.

I swear in on the 9th of Aug.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jul 2006)

You know that you swear in on the 9th of August.  You were probably also instructed on what to wear and where to go (just wanted to point out the differences for some in wear and where....  ;D).  

So what more do you need to know?


----------



## paracowboy (6 Jul 2006)

techie said:
			
		

> Before i go to swear in, do i get any information in the mail. Instructions, breifings, forms to fill out etc.


 you have the info you require, already:





> I swear in on the 9th of Aug.


----------



## techie (6 Jul 2006)

Actually i wasnt told what to wear. I plan on going in ripped jeans, my most driscrimatory t-shirt i have, and to have my hair dyed blue.  

Im just wondering if i get documents in the mail. I just want to know as much as i can.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jul 2006)

techie said:
			
		

> Actually i wasnt told what to wear. I plan on going in ripped jeans, my most driscrimatory t-shirt i have, and to have my hair dyed blue.



Are you selling tickets?


----------



## techie (6 Jul 2006)

Yep, my stepfather, ex US Army Sgt. bought the first one.

Its going to be a hell of a show i think.


----------



## kitrad1 (6 Jul 2006)

You should receive a letter that tells you the when, where etc. I would suggest that if you don't hear anything by the end of July, you might want to give the CFRC a call (in fact, in the time it took you to write your post, you could have phoned the CFRC and put your mind at ease).

As to what you would wear...well, it is a big day for you and others. Be proud. Nothing wrong with a jacket and tie.


----------



## paracowboy (6 Jul 2006)

techie said:
			
		

> Yep, my stepfather, ex US Army Sgt. bought the first one.
> 
> Its going to be a hell of a show i think.


now, THAT'S funny!

'Course, I wore jeans, a black t-shirt, and hair down to my shoulderblades.  : Gosh, I was cool.

I didn't get a letter, a phone call, or anything. I simply asked when I should get back into the city.


----------



## navymich (6 Jul 2006)

kitrad1 said:
			
		

> As to what you would wear...well, it is a big day for you and others. Be proud. *Nothing wrong with a jacket and tie*.



Nothing wrong with it, but they would look better with pants and shoes too.


----------



## CanSurf (6 Jul 2006)

I swear in on Aug. 9 as well. In Hamilton thought. I was told to wear a suit and that I would be receiving "joining instructions" in the mail. I still haven't received them yet but when I called yesterday I was told that the Cpl. that was doing it was on vacation and that when he comes back early next week he will be sending them out. As to what exactly the instructions are I'm not sure.

CanSurf


----------



## Tyrone_88 (6 Jul 2006)

You  get a big package including a CD with some videos on it, a big fat booklet from CFLRS (well I did anyway) and a letter congratulating you on being accepted into the CF. Included the the CFLRS booklet at directions as too what you need to bring and how you get there.


----------



## Springroll (6 Jul 2006)

techie, I gave you the link to the CFLRS site for the Joining instructions in the BMQ Aug 21st thread.

When the CFRC called you with the job offer, did they not give you all the instructions over the phone?


----------



## Enzo (6 Jul 2006)

Sweet, we get a CD now? I hope it's *Jack Johnson* or _Great Big Sea_  ;D

I was all set to were appropriate attire, for Victoria in the summer I was thinking blue Converse, shorts, Yankees ball cap and a tee, but the weather changed on me, so I'll just go with something warmer.

Suit? What's that?  8)


----------



## ArmyDave (6 Jul 2006)

Springroll said:
			
		

> When the CFRC called you with the job offer, did they not give you all the instructions over the phone?



When they called me, they told me someone would contact me before the end of the month with the information.  I've received nothing yet.  I hope I get something to read, I'm bored out of my mind waiting for next month.  ;D


----------



## munky99999 (6 Jul 2006)

I haven’t been told a date or anything for when I will be swearing in, I’m still waiting on my medical information. I will be wearing dress pants, and a dress shirt… etc. I will look quite nice. I don’t have a suit jacket nor dress shoes, but I have a nice pair a shoes that are hard to notice as not being dress shoes. However I have a couple steps before this step to worry about. Which are hoping they won’t find any medical problems, it is kind of worrying me and the physical fitness test, I’m not an Arnold Schwarzenegger but I am definitely not a fat slob.

This will be like the job interview. They don’t tell you to dress nice, but you probably should dress nice; though from reading other replies it does seem like they do tell you to dress nicely.



> I hope I get something to read, I'm bored out of my mind waiting for next month.


Here’s my tip for dealing with boredom. Any time you are feeling bored. Do some push-ups or sit-ups. If you have good amount of time go for a jog. It is what I do and it works pretty well. It’s a small effort to supplement your normal training routine.


----------



## ArmyDave (6 Jul 2006)

munky99999 said:
			
		

> Here’s my tip for dealing with boredom. Any time you are feeling bored. Do some push-ups or sit-ups. If you have good amount of time go for a jog. It is what I do and it works pretty well. It’s a small effort to supplement your normal training routine.



That's part of my routine.  I've been told not to over-do the pushups so I'm doing them pretty solid every other day and I'm running as often as I can.  Having a little trouble with the running though since I've been getting shin splints.  Trying my best to build up the muscles though by running 6km twice a week (all my shins will allow right now).  I even bought new shoes from the running room in hopes of solving the problem.


----------



## GAP (6 Jul 2006)

ArmyDave said:
			
		

> That's part of my routine.  I've been told not to over-do the pushups so I'm doing them pretty solid every other day and I'm running as often as I can.  Having a little trouble with the running though since I've been getting shin splints.  Trying my best to build up the muscles though by running 6km twice a week (all my shins will allow right now).  I even bought new shoes from the running room in hopes of solving the problem.



use the search function "shin splints", and others...there's a couple of good threads here with excellent advice


----------



## munky99999 (6 Jul 2006)

> I've been told not to over-do the pushups so I'm doing them pretty solid every other day and I'm running as often as I can.


I have read this on the forum a couple times and my interviewer at the recruiting centre said all I really need to do is 20 every night; which I do about 50-100 every day. Not all at once. I told him I wanted to do more then the minimum. He responded with great. So I figure since I’m really having no pain or anything from doing this many it should be fine. I jog 2km every day. Unless it’s ugly outside. 



> Trying my best to build up the muscles though by running 6km twice a week (all my shins will allow right now).


Perhaps I haven’t been getting as much trouble from my jogging because I only spend 10 minutes or so running. Something I have done is though. I was working outside last summer and it was very sunny most of the time, but one day it was pretty cloudy, and we had very little work to do. So I volunteered to have someone drive beside me and I jog through the job and clean up the place from our garbage. I spent literally 6-8 hours straight jogging. Boy was I tired. Great work out and it was pretty fun so I couldn’t complain. That day I found out that my legs can be saying “STOP, STOP” but you really don’t need to stop. My running shoes are great though. A couple years ago I bought them for $150 of my own money and they are still great. My work boots were the same. About $120, and they are great.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33109.0.html


----------



## Springroll (6 Jul 2006)

ArmyDave said:
			
		

> When they called me, they told me someone would contact me before the end of the month with the information.  I've received nothing yet.  I hope I get something to read, I'm bored out of my mind waiting for next month.  ;D



Maybe each CFRC works differently then. 
When I got the call they gave me my course number and dates, date of my swearing and time, what time family can arrive, appropriate attire, my rank, my departure date, pay specifics and asked me to verify some information.


----------



## Tyrone_88 (6 Jul 2006)

When they called me up they said they gave me the dates of my swearing in and start of my BMQ, my regiment info (RCR), they told me what to wear at the swearing in and they said that they would send me a package full of information which I received two days later.


----------



## ArmyDave (6 Jul 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> use the search function "shin splints", and others...there's a couple of good threads here with excellent advice



Thanks.  I've actually read paracowboy's thread and have taken some of the advice, I'm just in the process of trying to build them up for next month.



			
				munky99999 said:
			
		

> That day I found out that my legs can be saying “STOP, STOP” but you really don’t need to stop.



Shin splints are different than just sore quads/calves though.  If you don't stop, you'll get stress fractures.


----------



## ArmyDave (6 Jul 2006)

Springroll said:
			
		

> Maybe each CFRC works differently then.
> When I got the call they gave me my course number and dates, date of my swearing and time, what time family can arrive, appropriate attire, my rank, my departure date, pay specifics and asked me to verify some information.



I received half of that information.  After about 20 questions they gave me the swearing in date and time for both myself and family, and the BMQ dates.  I haven't received anything regarding what to bring or what to wear which I assume is coming in the next phone call.


----------



## Dugnut (6 Jul 2006)

ArmyDave said:
			
		

> I received half of that information.  After about 20 questions they gave me the swearing in date and time for both myself and family, and the BMQ dates.  I haven't received anything regarding what to bring or what to wear which I assume is coming in the next phone call.



I asked the attire question, and the answer is business casual. So dress shoes and socks, (and not gym socks), nice pants and a shirt with a collar (tie is optional). Get in the habit of looking professional now, you will need to look that way for most of your life.

Smiles,
Dugnut


----------



## techie (7 Jul 2006)

They told me my Swearing in date (Aug 9th) and my date im leaving and the BMQ start date (Aug 21) and that's it. Nothing more. I guess im going to call my CFRC tomorrow.


----------



## Springroll (7 Jul 2006)

Dugnut said:
			
		

> Get in the habit of looking professional now, you will need to look that way for most of your life.



Nah...I'm gonna enjoy my last weeks of freedom and run around in shorts and tasteless t-shirts while I can....hehehe

 ;D


----------



## ArmyDave (7 Jul 2006)

Do I need to shave my goatee before the swearing in, or can that be done right before BMQ? ;D


----------



## misfit (10 Jul 2006)

I was told that I would not be getting anything in the mail. Cpl.___ said show up on July 19 with a shirt and tie and some info for my will.


----------



## militarygirl (11 Jul 2006)

ArmyDave said:
			
		

> Do I need to shave my goatee before the swearing in, or can that be done right before BMQ? ;D



You can wait till you get there.  Once you are there you will have to spring for the haircut also.


----------



## mechanic_chick (24 Jul 2006)

Hey Techie..

No package yet? Call your recruiter and just ask him about a package being sent out. You are suppose to have a package of the following :

( looking at mine right now )

- Acceptance letter
- Welcome to the Canadian forces booklet.
- An example sheet of your career description.
- CFLRS joining instructions
- Your pay rate sheet
- Supplementary Death Benefits *
- Will *
- Perosnal emergency Notification *
- Security Clearance *


The listed with the  * means his has to be handed in the day of recruiting.  So if you have no recieved your package , call and make sure you do , its not only recruitings loss but amounts to alot of paper work not gettign finished.


Hope that helps.


JESSO


----------



## Springroll (24 Jul 2006)

gijesso said:
			
		

> - Supplementary Death Benefits *
> - Will *
> - Perosnal emergency Notification *
> - Security Clearance *
> ...


The items with an asterisk are the items that they are getting me to fill out when I am there for my swearing in, so some other CFRC's may be working that way too...not 100% sure though.

I never did get the welcome to the CF booklet though....lol


----------



## mechanic_chick (24 Jul 2006)

Thats too bad.

They highlighted certain areas on these forms , and also said we would be ' going over them ' at the ceremony , along with tons of other paper work.  If you did not recieve the Welcome to CFLRS joining instructions , look them up on the CFLRS web site. These are important , and explains alot of things you will need to bring / not to bring and specified.


----------

